# AMD 64 Gaming System For Sale



## Fuzz

AMD 64 3800+
Lanparty UT nF4 SLI-DR mobo
2 Gigs of GEIL PC 3200
2 * 36.7Gb 10,000rpm WD raptor
2 * nVidia 6800gt (SLI)
NEC CD/DVD Burner
Thermaltake Purepower 680 watt PSU
Xaser III Case (Black/Windowed)
Blue Cold Cathodes

3dMark '05 = 8844

Make an offer on this beast. I will provide pictures if someone wants to see them.

If you have any further questions just ask!


----------



## alanuofm

how about a price?  i'll offer $1.


----------



## cell4me

$2 do I hear 3?


----------



## Geoff

$3.... sold for $3! 

so what is the real price on that?


----------



## Fuzz

I am asking $2300, but feel free to make an offer.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

can we please have pictures? lol, i wanna see it. can u show the inside too?


----------



## Choice

Fuzz said:
			
		

> I am asking $2300, but feel free to make an offer.



US Dollars?


----------



## Xycron

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> $3.... sold for $3!
> 
> so what is the real price on that?


I'll raise you 2$ and TRIPLE IT 15$ OOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ckfordy

how about $1000?


----------



## Archangel

no way thats worth $2300.  i think you can get 1800 max for it. ( and i dont even thing you'll reach that )


----------



## bigsaucybob

yea remember its used not brand new so i think the max of 1800 was reasonable but if u can provide some decent pictures it might help out.


----------



## Fuzz

Yes, it is US dollars

If you don't like the price don't post anything and get out.
I dont want to see posts like this:
no way thats worth $2300. i think you can get 1800 max for it. ( and i dont even thing you'll reach that )


----------



## Fuzz

I will post some pictures.


----------



## Archangel

Fuzz said:
			
		

> If you don't like the price don't post anything and get out.
> I dont want to see posts like this:
> no way thats worth $2300. i think you can get 1800 max for it. ( and i dont even thing you'll reach that )



well.. sorry.. but 2300 is really to much.


----------



## SFR

Fuzz said:
			
		

> Yes, it is US dollars
> 
> If you don't like the price don't post anything and get out.
> I dont want to see posts like this:
> no way thats worth $2300. i think you can get 1800 max for it. ( and i dont even thing you'll reach that )


 
I have a little problem with your post Fuzz. Everyone on this forum has a right to express their opinions on what they feel is a FAIR price for your machine. If someone thinks your price is too high, I know I want to hear about it!

Shutting people up because you do not "want to see posts like this" is a little bit suspicious.


----------



## alanuofm

since the product is used, its max 60% of the original price no matter how used it is.  my 300$ textbook once im out the door is worth like 70$


----------



## Xycron

so..you willing to except my 15$ offer or what?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

yea forrealz tho, ur askin for ppl to buy ur rig and u just actin like some_______ u kno? i dont wanna say anything cuz it might come out either racist or just very inappropriate, and SRF might get mad. lol


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Xycron said:
			
		

> so..you willing to except my 15$ offer or what?




i raise it to 30. wat now?


----------



## Xycron

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> i raise it to 30. wat now?


35$


----------



## The Astroman

40$


----------



## Fuzz

$40 dollars isn't quite enough. The computer hasn't really been used, I put it together and now im selling it.


----------



## Rip_Uk

$80 by any chance?


----------



## Fuzz

I'll need more than that. I need resonable offers.


----------



## Archangel

if you lived in the netherlands i might even have bought it ( for $1800) ( well.. the CPU and Mobo would be unnecasaury,..  but the Grafics are nice (  but you might want to give more info in the parts, like manufacturer, and how old the parts are )  and i definately like th HDD's ( are the SATA? )


----------



## Fuzz

Yes, the HDD's are SATA. The Parts are only about 3 months old (None of the parts have been used more than 35 hours). The video cards are GIGABYTE. The ram is GEIL.


----------



## Camper

I would think that Fuzz would like to see people post only if they have a serious offer. I’m sure you would like the same on your threads.


----------



## puterdude

why are you selling?


----------



## Fuzz

I need to buy a laptop for college. So im going to build a cheaper computer and also buy a laptop for what ever I sell this beast for.


----------



## Fuzz

I have decided I can take $2100 for my rig.


----------



## Jet

900


----------



## Fuzz

Theres no way I can take $900 for this beast!


----------



## dragon2309

> Theres no way I can take $900 for this beast!


Too right aswell, be serious guys, $900 roughly thats £450 in GBP, You could buy the graphics cards for that price but nothing else..... C'mon, be real.


----------



## Ignorantguy

ill give u 200$ for the ram. wouldnt mind having 4 gigs.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

pics then ill make an offer


----------



## spawn

if your willing to sell parts im looking at the video cards, psu, mobo. dont know if i could afford all of um but itd be easier to buy then the whole rig. 

it might be easier as i dont think anyone can cough up $2k for it and you might get closer to teh price u want


----------



## TonyBAMF

Ebay?


----------



## Fuzz

fatal1ty_fan pm me your email address and i will email them to you.


----------



## Fuzz

Spawn make an offer on all the parts you want. Ignorantguy give me a day or two to think about that offer.


----------



## fade2green514

id say... $80 for each hdd.. $100 for each gig... thats $360 so far...
$150 for each video card (u can get a 7800gt for $300)
$250 for processor...
$30-50 case + lights (show a pic!)
$100 psu
$100 mobo (u can get a new sli for less)
id give u $1100 at the very most!.. especially with only 74gb of hard drive space... i mean right now i have 370gb (120+250)


----------



## SERprise

u speak the truth.. this isn't worth much more than a grand. Hell I am trying to sell my 64 bit PC and it comes with a genuine full version of x64, only a 6600gt(although it is an SLI board), and only 1 gig of ram, however it has a 19" LCD, kb/laser mouse/speakers, and it is one of the sexiest looking cases ever, all of the wires are UV blue, I wish I had over 100 posts.. I can't even post it for sale here  , I got the thread deleted, so I guess I am stuck to fleabay. 

btw, I want over $100 LESS than $1,000 for mine WITH the monitor, it also comes with a dvd burner. it can be upgraded for cheaper than he is asking. mine also has stuff his doesn't, and I am willing to guess and say mine looks 10 times sexier

my thread got deleted because I posted a link to another forum where I have over 1700 posts.... I guess that isn't good enough, whatever though.


----------



## Rambo

SERprise said:
			
		

> u speak the truth.. this isn't worth much more than a grand. Hell I am trying to sell my 64 bit PC and it comes with a genuine full version of x64, only a 6600gt(although it is an SLI board), and only 1 gig of ram, however it has a 19" LCD, kb/laser mouse/speakers, and it is one of the sexiest looking cases ever, all of the wires are UV blue, I wish I had over 100 posts.. I can't even post it for sale here  , I got the thread deleted, so I guess I am stuck to fleabay.
> 
> btw, I want over $100 LESS than $1,000 for mine WITH the monitor, it also comes with a dvd burner. it can be upgraded for cheaper than he is asking. mine also has stuff his doesn't, and I am willing to guess and say mine looks 10 times sexier
> 
> my thread got deleted because I posted a link to another forum where I have over 1700 posts.... I guess that isn't good enough, whatever though.



1) I would put it on eBay instead of selling it here... It would probably come across more people than this forum.

2) You shouldn't really hijack this thread to talk about yours. All you need is 100 posts to make a thread in this section (although you'll need alot more to gain the trust of forum members).

3) It's a nice set up, and probably well worth the price. If you need to get it out of your hands right this minute, then eBay is your only option (or other forums, but they probably have a similar policy).

I hope you manage to sell it.

Now back on topic:



> $30-50 case + lights (show a pic!)



I would say around $60 - $65 for the case. It's $105 off newegg, and is only 3 months old.



> $100 for each gig



Is each stick really worth $100? I couldn't find a 184-pin DDR400 stick of 1 GB on newegg for more than $90~.

*[GeIL 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM PC3200 - $88.77]*



> $150 for each video card (u can get a 7800gt for $300)



I think it should be a little more than that. Look here:

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/nvidia_geforce_6800_gs_performance/page16.asp

A 6800*GS* in SLI gets a couple more FPS than a 7800GTX. So think about what a 6800GT in SLI would get. And even then, you don't get twice the performance in SLI, it's more like 1.5. So you can't say that 2 6800GT's are equal to 1 7800GT becuase they wouldn't perform at their optimum. So, I would say perhaps $180 - $200 for each 6800GT (depending upon make/model).



> $100 mobo (u can get a new sli for less)



So what if you can get different SLI motherboard's for less. We are talking about the DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 SLI-DR, not some other board. Perhaps $150 would be more reasonable.

Total I would pay:

*$1300*


----------



## joshj

RAMBO said:
			
		

> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/nvidia_geforce_6800_gs_performance/page16.asp
> 
> A 6800*GS* in SLI gets a couple more FPS than a 7800GTX. So think about what a 6800GT in SLI would get. And even then, you don't get twice the performance in SLI, it's more like 1.5. So you can't say that 2 6800GT's are equal to 1 7800GT becuase they wouldn't perform at their optimum. So, I would say perhaps $180 - $200 for each 6800GT (depending upon make/model).


The 6800GS often scores higher than the 6800GT, so there's no reason to say "So think about what a 6800GT in SLI would get"


----------



## Xycron

How about we all stop trashing his thread.


----------



## Fuzz

Ok, first of all this is a really old thread so obviously i dont want that much for it anymore, durr. Second of all you guys are comparing all my parts with parts that arnt even compairable to what i have. If you feel you can find somthing better for a lower price dont post about it in my thread because no one really cares. Now if someone has a resonable offer on my PC then PM me.

What processor does you rig have in it SERprise (not a AMD64 3800+)? Oh and SERprise if your monster machine is so awesome what does it score on 3dmark 05? Ya, thats what i thought no where near 9003! That means my rig owns yours!


----------



## epidemik

Fuzz said:
			
		

> Ok, first of all this is a really old thread so obviously i dont want that much for it anymore, durr.




So how much do you want for it?


----------



## P11

Fuzz said:
			
		

> Ok, first of all this is a really old thread so obviously i dont want that much for it anymore, durr. Second of all you guys are comparing all my parts with parts that arnt even compairable to what i have. If you feel you can find somthing better for a lower price dont post about it in my thread because no one really cares. Now if someone has a resonable offer on my PC then PM me.
> 
> What processor does you rig have in it SERprise (not a AMD64 3800+)? Oh and SERprise if your monster machine is so awesome what does it score on 3dmark 05? Ya, thats what i thought no where near 9003! That means my rig owns yours!


What is this "Computer Warz"? Calm down before you 2 end up being like this: www.pwned.nl


----------



## SERprise

P11 said:
			
		

> What is this "Computer Warz"? Calm down before you 2 end up being like this: www.pwned.nl



bah, all I got was a white screen. no comparison at all between our PC's anyway, his is obviously better.. I mean the price is the witness. No mine doesn't score a 9008, it scores a 5139 with a single 6800gs, or whatever it scores with the 6600GT.. choice of video cards with it.. Nothing is overclocked, and it is an SLI board. Only thing I was bringing up is the fact that it comes with a monitor, and if you care to know, that monitor is a 19" LCD. I would sell it on fleabay but I think somebody is actually buying the PC/kb/mouse/speakers, i just gotta find a home for the monitor now


----------



## Fuzz

Im not sure what i want for it, I havent really thought about it lately. Just make an offer. Consider what i have in it before you make the offer.


----------



## Antiodontalgic

*Uhh*

My computer was 1160$ to build so, yes, his is worth more. Some of you guys need to grow up just a little bit and stop posting just to post. (getting rank higher)


----------



## Pr0

But why he scored too low with 3dmark05 and 06?


----------



## Antiodontalgic

*hmm*

Those scores are not low.

I only get 7939 on 3dMark 05....


----------



## JSquier

Keep in mind, Fuzz's has dual 6800s, so you can pretty much say he will score about 5000+ with just one in 3DMark05


----------



## JFlo

If you would consider parting it I might be interested in a Hard drive, and or mother board.


----------



## kjkiller

ill give you $1,600, and you can get that on newegg for just over $1,000


----------

